# Before & After



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It started out this way....








It ended up this way....









The finished product!! Thanks Ed (submariner)... It was delish!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a mess of those myself! Just waiting to cook


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, I can't even hold a candle to your cook'in paymaster!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Oh, I can't even hold a candle to your cook'in paymaster!!


Naaa! Looks to me like you can hold your own pretty well!:notworthy:


----------

